# A laser for tree limb designiation



## SMC527 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I am an Arborist and I am in the market for a laser to use in pointing out limbs to clients and my crew. It will need to be visible in very bright sunlight on an unreflective surface (the fissured bark of a tree)

Please note that I am a total laser noob (except for the safety side of things..I can understand that from the research I have done here)

Would one of you fine, knowledgeable folks point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## Krazy Koika (Mar 30, 2013)

Green beam is the way to go for outdoor use. I use mine for work at large construction sites all the time. 

I recently purchased a $13 green beam laser pointer from fast tech and I am happy with it. It's 5mW and runs on a 3V CR2 battery. You can feel a sense of 'quality' when you hold it compared to a lot of others on the market. For $13, I was impressed. 
It easily reaches 100 metres during the day. At night it's reach even further, surprisingly further. 

I know there are the ridiculously more powerful ones on the market that actually ignite match heads and burn leaves but I personaly stuck with a 5mW so my kids can play with it too and torment the cat and dog too. 









Sent from mobile device


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 20, 2013)

I just bought a 200mw green laser from Wallbuys.com for $20. It came with an 18650 3800 mAh battery and charger. It has a locking tailcap too, so far I like it for daytime use. For night time, it's way too bright and ill stick to my 5mw. For outdoor daytime use you need more "UMPH" than 5mw I think. 5mw works, it just produces a teeny dot in daylight.

It's up to you but I would definitely let kids play with any laser, even 1mw ones. Cats and dogs have far more sensitive retinas than humans. I I OS they make laser pointers for cats and dogs, doesn't mean they are safe. They make those plastic BB guns for kids but doesn't mean it's safe.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree the green laser is best for viewing outdoors. I'd start with a low-power laser and see how it works. Never let children use it. Lasers can be dangerous to the eye. If the low power does not work out.... buy a more powerful laser. My cheap green laser is amazing at night and visible in the day.... especially on the underside of a tree.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 20, 2013)

It's like a light saber at night.... I feel like a Sith.... Lol.


----------



## SemiMan (Apr 21, 2013)

On the home page of the forum, the word designation is cut off ....

I thought "Oh brother, some nut is looking for a high powered laser to cut tree limbs."  .... You know, it probably is not even that crazy 


I have a 25mW green laser pointer, one of the DX ones. I don't like that is runs on CR123s (or RCR123), but other than that, it is more than bright enough for pointing outside during the day, which I actually do use it for at times for site visits with customers.

Semiman


----------

